# Viessmann level crossing sound module



## Downeynz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi I'm new to the group and need some techie help!

I have just purchased the Veissmann level crossing sound module for my layout which is HO scale and in NZ livery. The modules sound of the bells only plays for about 3 seconds while the barrier arms are lowering then that's it until next time. The Manuel also mentions this. I purchased this under the understanding that it worked continuously while the crossing did. Have any of you modified this so to keep circulating the bells? I have the NJ International crossing with a pulse module as well. I'm wondering if anyone had a bright idea how to maybe wire this up so the pulse module will keep it going somehow.
Thanks in advance for any advice.

Shayne


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

In some localities the bell sounds only before and while the arms are lowering
then mutes. This would not be unusual in a residential area so the bell would
not annoy the home owners.

So you want to rile 'em up huh?

Don


----------



## Downeynz (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah they work continuously here in NZ unless it's close to residential areas then they turn off at certain times. This is industrial so I want them to keep going. I have just purchased another sound module from the U.S. will sell this Viessmann one


----------

